# IGF-1 post injection blood test??



## nastyNate (Nov 26, 2014)

Good evening..... Has anyone ever had labs drawn (serum IGF1) after shooting IGF Lr3 or DES? Every batch of "gh" Ive had I will always get labs done, both serum gh and IGF1. Its the best way Ive found to establish quality of the product. Over the years I've had some good product and total crap. 

Have never done this with straight IGF1, didn't know if anyone had played around with this or not. I was going to shoot 50mcg of lr3 IM and pull the blood 1, 3 and 5 hours post injection and see if there is any spike at all in circulating IGF. The protocol I used for gh was 3 hours post 10 iu IM injection I'd pull the blood. Figured it should be similar with straight IGF

If anyone has first, second or otherwise experience with this let me know....thanks. I'm hoping to get some good stuff but have a bad feeling about this.








*


----------



## Spongy (Nov 26, 2014)

I have.  2 hours, 4 hours, and 6 hours with LR3.  Zero elevation at any interval.


----------



## nastyNate (Nov 26, 2014)

^^^nothing at all??? shit. If the quality is there its hard to imagine no seeing some bump over normal igf1. I usually sit in the 150-160's sans gh or peptides. I'll give it a shot. Hope to see something. I hate not being able to establish quality in some way, even if suboptimal.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 26, 2014)

I was 128 as a base, 136 after igf lr3


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 26, 2014)

Spongy said:


> I was 128 as a base, 136 after igf lr3



where did you get your igf from spongy?


----------



## Spongy (Nov 26, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> where did you get your igf from spongy?



Great white.  I very much doubt any research companies have the real deal.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 26, 2014)

I agree spongy. I think nate got his from extreme so we will see what happens there but expectations are not high


----------



## nastyNate (Nov 26, 2014)

Yea it was extreme. I figured I'd try it out, run some test and see how it feels. It isn't so expensive that I'll blow a lot of cash. Not like ordering 600iu of gh


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 26, 2014)

nastyNate said:


> Yea it was extreme. I figured I'd try it out, run some test and see how it feels. It isn't so expensive that I'll blow a lot of cash. Not like ordering 600iu of gh



Lol thats why nobody ever tests it


----------



## Spongy (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm looking forward to see if your results differ from mine.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 26, 2014)

2-3yrs ago the igf DES was legit, or i saw a few good tests from guys that pinned 100mcg and got a 100pt rise (roughly)

havent seen any good LR3 tests recently.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 26, 2014)

Spongy said:


> I'm looking forward to see if your results differ from mine.



I'm very curious about the results as well. In fact, I'd like to actually see the BW of any that chimed in, good or bad. I've been pondering this very question for some time..If IGF helps to raise GH production naturally what would be the need for supplementing it? With the cost of GH being what it is, this would make an easy alternative when cost is the factor.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't the issue with these peptide suppliers was that none of them were using E coli to culture the IGF?


----------



## nastyNate (Nov 26, 2014)

Igf is responsible for the results we like from gh. It is produced by the liver in response to endo gh spikes or exogenous gh injection. I'm not sure how these "research companies " make their shit or who they get it from. Most of it is probably sourced from the same few manufacturers. E. coli is used to make the gh and stuff like insulin. I assume it's the same technology for igf but I'm honestly not sure. This isn't garage synthesis stuff it's pretty complicated process. In looking into sourcing igf and hcg from a big company that we use to use at the university to get material for basic science research. This isn't "research" peptides like are advertised but legit research supply. There is some documentation they require to order though. Fortunately it's not controlled in a dea sense so they are not looking for that. They use professional license numbers or institutional review board letters but that's more for the studies involving human subjects which this is not. That stuff is the real deal no question. I just don't know the manufacturing chain for the pep companies. Black hole to me. 

I'll post up the labs when I get them. Just got the stuff from extremes today so will give it a couple weeks before doing the labs. The labs I got on the rips I had sent my igf from 150 to 400 and serum gh from 1.5 to 22. So something active was in it. I didn't do labs on the pharm rx omnitrop I had so don't know what the numbers are on known legitimate us pharm grade gh is for me.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 27, 2014)

Here's a good read for you Nate;
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/15166-99-9-of-IGF-and-analogues-on-the-market-is-useless


----------



## Fsuphisig (Nov 27, 2014)

I'll definitely be following this


----------



## nastyNate (Nov 27, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Here's a good read for you Nate;
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/15166-99-9-of-IGF-and-analogues-on-the-market-is-useless



ok yea, thats good stuff. Makes sense. Its one thing to just synthesize a peptide, just a straight chain of individual amino acids linked together like a train. Things like gh, insulin and igf have to have the  3D structure correct or there is no interaction with the receptor. It took something like 70 years after insulin was first identified to be able to actually get the recombinant dna technology right to produce an active 3d peptide. Bunch of bullshit these companies sell. Very disappointing. In either case, I will get the labs to prove it to myself.


----------



## nastyNate (Nov 27, 2014)

The price is what gives it away. 50$ for 1mg of IGFLR3? that would be nice. From that supply house we used at university 1mg is 385$ for Lr3. So if you use 50ug a day thats 20$ a shot. I would probably do it 4 days a week and less than 50, would start with 25ug a day and go from there. So thats 10$ a pop. Thats doable.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 27, 2014)

yeah im subbing this as well, another note for igf/hgh i got mk-677 and huperzine a, hup a is supposed to stop the somastatin that stops gh relese and the mk-677 is a gh secrete of some kind and is suppose to help secreet gh?... ive seen some good tests done on this as well as dac along side it for gh as far as peps go...never heard anything good about what ur taking nate...


----------



## nastyNate (Nov 27, 2014)

j2048b said:


> yeah im subbing this as well, another note for igf/hgh i got mk-677 and huperzine a, hup a is supposed to stop the somastatin that stops gh relese and the mk-677 is a gh secrete of some kind and is suppose to help secreet gh?... ive seen some good tests done on this as well as dac along side it for gh as far as peps go...never heard anything good about what ur taking nate...



^^ you mean extreme pep stuff? yea i'm not expecting much


----------



## j2048b (Nov 27, 2014)

nastyNate said:


> ^^ you mean extreme pep stuff? yea i'm not expecting much



No not extreme pep, just the peps in general, they are all a dime a dozen,i only trust a few companies, got mine from superior and progen........

Not at all saying extreme is bad....never tried them, never had to....


----------



## nastyNate (Jan 17, 2015)

sorry for the delay in following up on this. Ive spent a significant amount of time researching more about this stuff and trying to find a reputable source

Ive looked into this question of testing igf-1 post injection of long r3 igf. The more I read about it the more it looks like it will not show anything and will even show a lower serum igf-1 due to feedback inhibition. I didn't test the peptide company igf as there were absolutely no side effects even up to what should have been 200ug. 

I did get some long r3 from a totally different source, much more expensive and more difficult to get ahold of. I did get sides with this at 40ug injected pre workout. They were very similar to insulin just not as severe . A hypoglycemic effect was noticed, unmistakable. I did get a nice overall pump that stays around for days. Also real bad  cts symptoms, hand and arm numbness. Some mild joint aching. I tested serum igf-1 and it was normal on these which I expected after studying more about the validity of lab test after injecting this. The protein binding of Lr3 is completely different than it is with igf-1. Between this and the different 3-d structure and amino acid sequence it makes sense that this is not going to show up on the igf1 labs. 

Fo those interested the following is a study of LR3 in cows where they also tested endogenous igf1 during the 8 hour infusion period.



Domest Anim Endocrinol. 1999 May;16(4):219-29.
Action of long(R3)-insulin-like growth factor-1 on protein metabolism in beef heifers.
Hill RA1, Hunter RA, Lindsay DB, Owens PC.
Author information

Abstract
Insulin-like growth factor-1 (IGF-1) is perhaps the most important endogenous factor controlling growth. Most studies to date in livestock have shown that IGF-1 has greatest efficacy when animals are in a catabolic state. We have determined the effects of an i.v. infusion of the IGF-1 analog Long(R3)-IGF-1 on protein metabolism in beef heifers that were slowly losing liveweight because of restricted feeding. There was a tendency for both whole-body protein and skeletal muscle protein to be conserved in Long(R3)-IGF-1-treated heifers. Long(R3)-IGF-1 administration markedly reduced the plasma concentrations of all amino acids measured and glucose. There was a significant change in the profile differences of endogenous plasma IGF-1 concentrations during the 8-hr infusion period, with plasma IGF-1 decreasing sharply in the test group. There was a significant difference in mean profiles for plasma IGF-2 between the test and control groups. Overall, plasma IGF-2 for the control group decreased only slightly over time (about 40 ng/ml), whereas the test group decreased dramatically (by about 140 ng/ml). Increased plasma concentrations of a 31-32-kDa IGF-binding protein (possibly IGF-binding protein-1) in the treated group was detected by radioligand blot. We found that Long(R3)-IGF-1 infusion tended to preserve whole-body and muscle protein in beef heifers on a low-quality diet, and suggest that further investigation of this treatment may provide an alternative approach to reducing weight loss during the dry season.
PMID: 10370861 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]
Share on FacebookShare on TwitterShare on Google+
Publication Types, MeSH Terms, Substances


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 17, 2015)

Where is the study? Im interested in this as I am going down this road right now as well


----------



## nastyNate (Jan 18, 2015)

forgot to add it in. there you go


----------



## Tman (Jan 18, 2015)

Fsuphisig said:


> I'll definitely be following this



that makes two of us!!! I thought about running some too but I'll wait how.. I run HGH right now an experience crazy ass dreams...


----------

